# seeking foster homes for a few females



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We are looking for working foster homes for a couple of our young females that we may wish to breed with later. The conditions would be to allow us to get at least one with the option of two litters from each female and after that the dog would be yours to keep. These dogs are totally green with no training, but have very good drives to work and excellent working KNPV bloodlines. We would like for them to go to working homes. We have a 2.5 year old Malinois, OFA good, and a 23 month old female Dutchie, not yet X rayed.


If you are interested contact Mike at 304-661-5758, or via e mail at [email protected] for more information.


----------

